# Bonjoir peeps



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I finally made it here..

The names Lisa, some of you on here will know me already, hello to you lot..

I begun breeding mice a while ago, but had a few health problems so things took a bit of a back seat.

Getting back into mice breeding again very shortly.

So hi to all, and I look forward to the fancy.

Lisax


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa
Good to see you here, how are those PEW'syou picked up on Saturday?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hello stranger  
welcome to the forum x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hiya Lisa

You can't breed pews, they don't begin with a "c" 

(Runs and hides).


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

:welcomeany


----------



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

julieszoo said:


> Hiya Lisa
> 
> You can't breed pews, they don't begin with a "c"
> 
> (Runs and hides).


Lol, It did cross my mind about the C issue, but went all out with something different instead.

Lisax


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi swiftvally

i hope you find the forum very useful
and make many more friends as it seems like you know a few

i think i will be meeting you at the end of the month

paul


----------



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

harlequin stud said:


> hi swiftvally
> 
> i hope you find the forum very useful
> and make many more friends as it seems like you know a few
> ...


Thanks all for the welcomes..

Yes indeed Paul, I shall be popping up your way, looking forward to it..

Lisax


----------



## toyah (Oct 6, 2008)

PEWs fit perfectly Lisa, they're cc genetically!


----------



## zebedee (Feb 1, 2010)

fancy seeing you here lol

:dance :welcomeany


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

lol toyah, never thought of it that way


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Lisa, welcome


----------

